# Thank you



## Ralpho (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi All,

I just wanted to send you a quick thank you for all of your assistance, you have been a great help.

We seem to have most things in place now for our move to Portugal in March and it has been made a lot easier with you're assistance.

I wish you all a great weekend.

Kindest Regards

Ralph


----------

